# Secret to growing coat needed



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't know there was anything you could do to make a dogs coat grow. I thought it was all genetics as long as nutrition and health were good. I'll be interested to see what others say.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been using coconut oil as there are people that swear by it. I also give nature's fharmacy "ultimate" and "grow coat"

Is it for an adult?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't know that we can hurry it along but we're asking Santa for hair extensions for Bentley's tail this year..a tail weave LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Good nutrition and certain products can help improve the condition of a coat, but how MUCH coat a dog is capable of growing is strictly genetics. 
Frequent baths, and good food will give you the best your dog can grow.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

#1 breed to dogs with lots of coat
#2 repeat #1 for many generations
#3 get laughed at by people who field train when your dog has too much coat

Sorry couldn't resist, helpy helperson regards...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've been feeding the coconut oil. My dog goes bananas over it!!! 

I use Pro-Gro (mixed 10:1 with water) as a daily mist before brushing. I also mix it with water and use as a leave-in conditioner after bathing. I like what I see! Though my male carries full feathering year-round, it is in good condition and texture, as is the rest of his coat. I'm also feeding Earthborn kibble which some swear by for good coat.


----------



## WildfireGoldensInArizona (Aug 10, 2012)

Know what you mean about showing up at a field training session and being told that the most water our dogs probably have seen was in a bath tub, but I still have the only golden in AZ that got her VC title the hard way (no CCA). AM CH Wildfire's Bright Star CD, WC. Once they saw our goldens work, it was never mentioned again 

I have been breeding to dogs with coat (over 30 years of breeding), it is just that this is the first one I have had that lacks the feathering I would love to see. Not asking for dripping in coat, just a little more. Her littermates, parents, 1/2 siblings and all other relatives have enough coat. She probably just got shorted in the genetics department. Her full brother is absolutely dripping in coat, but of course, he's not the one I'm showing. Only need a 3 point major to finish her, so hoping she will grow coat this winter. Then it will be back out there to try again to finish her. She's a Specialty major winning bitch and I want her finished before I breed her which hopefully will be later next Spring  I'll check into the coconut oil and also the coat spray mixtures. Thanks everyone for trying to help.


----------



## JessiesGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I have yet to try this personally but I was told by an Aussie breeder that giving the dog a 1/2 tsp of lard in their food 1x and if the dog can handle it 2x a day gives her bitches an amazing coat. I'm going to try this after I look at more info but I figure testing it with such a small amount won't kill her immediately. Oh she would only do it for 1 month after the season since she didn't want to give the dog a cholesterol attack. I don't know if it would work with males, this just helped the coat grow in fuller and faster.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy has tons of shiny hair but unfortunately it is short hair and very little feathering. He looks like a teen going through puberty with little tuffs of hair on his chest, butt, and tail. That is just the way he is but he is not a show dog by any means.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

JessiesGirl said:


> I have yet to try this personally but I was told by an Aussie breeder that giving the dog a 1/2 tsp of lard in their food 1x and if the dog can handle it 2x a day gives her bitches an amazing coat. I'm going to try this after I look at more info but I figure testing it with such a small amount won't kill her immediately. Oh she would only do it for 1 month after the season since she didn't want to give the dog a cholesterol attack. I don't know if it would work with males, this just helped the coat grow in fuller and faster.


 
Genetics dictate how much coat a dog is capable of growing. I would NOT feed lard as this is putting the dog at high risk for pancreatitis.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As PG,has said, it is genetic. Feeding lard is asking for so many things... Diarrhea, pancreatitis,etc. Fat will not thicken nor lengthen a coat...


----------

